# Posts during migration



## LEE_VNA (Sep 18, 2003)

Is the old forum still available to view the posts that were made during migratration or has that forum gone forever?


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

I'm pretty sure that they are gone... didn't Jae put something there that said all posts would not be migrated?? (was a bit busy doing other things to read everything that happened in there :wink: )


----------

